# Organigramm in Java erzeugen



## Paladin (9. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Java Programmbibliothek die ein Organigramm erzeugen kann.
Genauer gesagt, brauche ich ein Java Programm dem ich eine Menge von Parametern übergeben kann
und welches mir aus diesen Parametern ein Organigramm erzeugt das der aufrufenden Methode
in irgendeiner Form zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Hat jemand von euch sowas schon mal gesehen?

Gruß

Paladin


----------



## AlArenal (9. Nov 2006)

Ja und nein. Kommt drauf an, wie genau du dir die Darstellung vorstellst.

Grundsätzlich ist ein Orgnigramm datentechnisch als ein Baum repräsentier- und damit auch in einem JTree darstellbar. Die klassische Ansicht eines Organigramms (vertikaler Baum der ORg-Einheiten mit Infos zu Verantwortlichkeiten, Kostenstelle, Foto, Hervorhebung von Stabstellen, ...) würde man unter Zuhilfenahme einer Graph-Lib wie JGraph (Open Source) oder NWoods JGo (kommerziell) realisieren, wobei man zum Layout zunächst auf fertige Algorithmen zurückgreifen kann, das typische Organigramm-Layout (vertikaler Baum, Unter-Einheiten ohne Kinder vertikal statt horizontal in einer Linie unter der Elter-Einheit) bekommste aber nur hin, wenn du es selbst programmierst.
De Adapter zwischen TreeModel (in einem JTree ist die Bearbeitung einfacher zu lösen) zum Model der Graph-Lib kann man mit vertretbarem Aufwand und etwas Gehirnschmalz über einen TreeModelListener implementieren, sodass Änderungen des TreeModels automatisch in die Graph-Ansicht übernommen werden.

Je nach Vorkenntnissen ist der Aufwand natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen, auch abhängig davon wie die Daten persistiert werden sollen, wie lange man braucht um sich die nötigen Kenntnisse der verwendeten Graph-Lib anzueigenen, etc.


----------



## Paladin (9. Nov 2006)

Hi AlArenal,

danke für den ausführlichen Tipp. 

Allerdings bin ich doch
ein wenig verwundert, dass es etwas in dieser Form noch 
nicht gibt, da ja die eine oder andere Betriebswirtschaftliche
Anwendung durchaus so etwas braucht.

Gruß

Paladin


----------



## AlArenal (9. Nov 2006)

Sowas gibt es sicher schon, aber als Bestandteil irgendwelcher Software und nicht als fertige Komponente. Dazu ist es einfach zu speziell. Ich habe auch noch keine Implementierung vom Ishikawa (Fischgräten) gefunden. Aber für irgendwas müssen wir Entwickler ja da sein


----------



## SnooP (9. Nov 2006)

Man könnte das sicherlich mit Eclipse EMF umsetzen, wobei man da natürlich noch einiges erledigen müsste... 
ne andere Möglichkeit wäre dafür GraphViz zu verwenden. Ein Tool mit dessen Hilfe man Graphen visualisieren kann - muss man allerdings in einer entsprechenden "Sprache" als Textdatei einem Konsolentool übergeben... - was ich hier aber gerade selber ganz gut verwende... - Ausgaben gehen in jpeg oder ps oder was auch immer...
Man sollte allerdings vorher gucken, ob man das vernünftig anordnen kann die einzelnen Knoten und Kanten des Graphen... evtl. etwas tricky...


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man könnte das sicherlich mit Eclipse EMF umsetzen, wobei man da natürlich noch einiges erledigen müsste...


EMF ist nur für das Model zuständig. Um daraus einen Graph zu basteln braucht man dann noch GMF und GEF.
Die Einarbeitungszeit würde aber wohl ein paar Wochen in anspruch nehmen  :###


----------



## SnooP (9. Nov 2006)

jo sorry - hab mich verschrubt... ich meinte gmf ... und das mit der Einarbeitungszeit stimmt wohl  .. find das konzept selbst aber sehr cool


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2006)

Ja, diese 3 Tools sind wirklich extrem mächtig.
Leider gibt's für GMF viel zu wenig Doku  :?


----------



## cfritzs (9. Apr 2007)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suchen nach einer geeigneten Methode für Eclipse um Organigramm in Java zu erzeugen
und habe etwas gefunden wie Draw2d
http://eclipse-magazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,756,nodeid,230.html

Möchte jetzt die Draw2d- Grafik mit einem Treeview verbinden so das man im Treeview Baum zB Abteilung angeklickt und sich dann die    Draw2d- Grafik aufbaut (Mitarbeiter in der Abteilung)

Hat jemand eine Idee oder gibt es da vielleicht schon Code Beispiele (suche schon ewig danach


----------



## Wildcard (9. Apr 2007)

Draw2D ist die Lib die in GEF zum Einsatz kommt.
Ich kann dir nur zu EMF(/GMF)/GEF raten.
Schneller kann man seine Editoren nicht basteln.


----------



## cfritzs (11. Apr 2007)

kennt jemand ein Beispiel wie man mit GMF Organigramme dynamisch generieren kann, möchte eventabhängig Organigramme erstellen und nicht mit einem Editor.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2007)

Das Vorgehen ist genau das gleiche.
Was der User mit dem Ding machen kann hängt nur von deinen EditPolicies ab.
GMF ist trotzdem Mittel der Wahl um einen Editor zu generieren der dann ein EMF Model mit GEF visualisieren kann.
Das Model kannst du dann nach belieben programatisch beieinflussen.


----------



## cfritzs (11. Apr 2007)

gibt es da ne gute Literatur?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2007)

Für EMF ja, für GEF ein wenig und für GMF sehr wenig.
Sieh dich auf den Projektseiten und im Eclipse-Wiki um.


----------



## empinator (16. Apr 2007)

Weiß zwar nicht ob das jetzt ganz dazupasst, aber bei der Diskussion ist mir dies hier eingefallen:
http://gef.tigris.org/

Gruß
empi


----------

